

The $40 Self Directed MBA Finance Course - scottiemack
http://www.marginofexcellence.com/2012/01/20/the-40-self-directed-mba-finance-course/

======
hdesuyo
Technology today teaches us a lot of things than going to school and spending
a semester paying expensive tuition fees. It's like everything is possible
right now with the use of technology. This is awesome, you can manage your
finances by just one click away using innovative applications. Thanks for
sharing.

